# Talk to the Devil



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

*http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil*


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2011)

*sings*

Please allow me to introduce myself, 
I'm a man of wealth and taste...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 13, 2011)

It's pretty stupid to require time-sensitive links like these to be posted in Lynx Plox, the _one place_ we can't be sure a thread will actually be visible in a timely manner after it's posted.

Also stupid to _lock_ the thread for being in the wrong place instead of simply moving it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 13, 2011)

Lobar, if you disagree with a lock or whatever, PM the moderator involved, instead of whining about it somewhere, Kthxbai.
The reason I locked that thread was as follows:
Posted in R&R while the OP is well aware of the existence of this subforum.
No content in the OP, aside from said link.


Also, how often have you made a thread about your lil' channel now, Deo? I'm sure everyone that's interested in talking to you, knows of the chatroom already.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 13, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Lobar, if you disagree with a lock or whatever, PM the moderator involved, instead of whining about it somewhere, Kthxbai.



God forbid I publicly ask you to apply a little common sense.  If you have an issue with that, you too are free to complain someplace where I might never see it and can ignore it anyways with no consequence.



CerbrusNL said:


> The reason I locked that thread was as follows:
> Posted in R&R while the OP is well aware of the existence of this subforum.
> No content in the OP, aside from said link.
> 
> Also, how often have you made a thread about your lil' channel now, Deo? I'm sure everyone that's interested in talking to you, knows of the chatroom already.


 
Clearly she _was_ aware of this subforum, seeing as by timestamps, this thread was first posted 24 minutes before the one in R&R.  24 minutes is a long time to sit in an empty chatroom waiting for mods to get off their asses and approve a thread.  And then this thread finally became visible a full _three and a half hours_ after it was originally posted.  Would you still be waiting after that much time?

And she reposts it because she is not sitting in this room 24/7.  That's how these tinychats work, the creator let's everyone know it's open, then people come in and chat, until one by one people leave to sleep or do other things and the room dies again.  To start it back up, you need to let people know it's populated again somehow.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 13, 2011)

Then why not create a skype chatroom?
No need to recreate it, or spam the forums with a link every single time.
Wanting a quick response is not a valid reson to misplace a thread, simple as that.

Also, to quote the Lynx plox rules sticky:

"Please do not post links without a relative description. We want to know why this site is being linked."
So she could at least put -Some- effort into the post.


----------



## Takun (Apr 13, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Then why not create a skype chatroom?
> No need to recreate it, or spam the forums with a link every single time.
> Wanting a quick response is not a valid reson to misplace a thread, simple as that.
> 
> ...


 

Skype requires using skype.  Not everyone has it downloaded.  This is quicker, as you don't have to add contacts to your contacts list to see names.  Some people also have problems with it lagging.  Most of of, it's usually active as it's not always up that long.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

That chat is mostly dead for me anyway.
As if there were moderation shifts for it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 13, 2011)

Takun said:


> Skype requires using skype.  Not everyone has it downloaded.  This is quicker, as you don't have to add contacts to your contacts list to see names.  Some people also have problems with it lagging.  Most of of, it's usually active as it's not always up that long.


 You've only got to download it once, same for adding contacts. I never heard of the lagging problem, but I guess that's a fair point.
I do see people in skype chatrooms as "Online" even if I haven't got them in my own contacts list, though, iirc. Gotta check that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 13, 2011)

Takun said:


> Skype requires using skype.  Not everyone has it downloaded.  This is quicker, as you don't have to add contacts to your contacts list to see names.  Some people also have problems with it lagging.  Most of of, it's usually active as it's not always up that long.


 
There's always IRC.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I never heard of the lagging problem, but I guess that's a fair point.


 Hahahahahahaha. Are you new to computers? 

Also, she posted it in R&R so that people would actually see it and join and have fun.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, that's mature, Jashwa. Way to go.
Let me put it this way: I have never heard of a skype chat lagging. I mean, all you send is text. If skype's gonna lag out there, I doubt there's a program or web app that won't. It's probably your connection.

And still, views are not a reason to put a thread in R&R. It's not some dump for random threads. Heck, out of any subforum besides Lynx plox, at least go for offtopic then.

Just posting something in R&R for the mere reason of getting attention to the thread and thereby, a it's sole content of 1 link, is enough reason for me to say: "Try again."


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 13, 2011)

These things are popular on another forum that I frequent. The way it's handled is that a single thread is made; when the creator wants to bring it online, they edit the title/post body ("Online now" or sometimes "Online at 9PM EST/etc.,"), then are allowed to bump the thread even if self-bumping is otherwise frowned upon. I assume that here it would have to remain in Lynx Plox, but at least now people know to look for it there. Alternatively, the link is included in a signature, which is again edited to indicate online/offline status. 

If either of those is against FAF rules, could they be forgiven in this circumstance? The chat was rather fun and brought a lot of users together - I don't think it would be making a special exception for one popular furry, so much as making an exception for a harmless activity that many members enjoyed. (I'm fairly certain the Signature idea isn't against the rules anyway, though, people include links in those all the time.)


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Oh, that's mature, Jashwa. Way to go.
> Let me put it this way: I have never heard of a skype chat lagging. I mean, all you send is text. If skype's gonna lag out there, I doubt there's a program or web app that won't. It's probably your connection.


 Skype is NOTORIOUS for being a resource intensive program. Not only that, but the program itself isn't very good and craps out. Believe me, I'm in a skype chat with about 25 other FAFers every day. Deo doesn't have skype because her computer can't run it without crapping out. 



			
				Cerbrus said:
			
		

> And still, views are not a reason to put a thread in R&R. It's not some dump for random threads. Heck, out of any subforum besides Lynx plox, at least go for offtopic then.


Because wanting to get everyone together from the subforum like it's a _community_ or something is so horrible. You're viewing this place like it's suppose to be some "dump and run" place. There's absolutely 0 wrong with trying to get together with people that frequent the area you like most. 



			
				Cerbrus said:
			
		

> Just posting something in R&R for the mere reason of getting attention to the thread and thereby, a it's sole content of 1 link, is enough reason for me to say: "Try again."


Maybe you don't get it because you're not part of the group, but the point isn't just to "get attention". It's to get the attention of a specific group of people. That's the purpose of subforums in the first place is to break up the forum into sections that people can choose to frequent based on their interests. It's not just for OCD or something.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 13, 2011)

Lobar said:


> It's pretty stupid to require time-sensitive links like these to be posted in Lynx Plox, the _one place_ we can't be sure a thread will actually be visible in a timely manner after it's posted.
> 
> Also stupid to _lock_ the thread for being in the wrong place instead of simply moving it.



I always worry that anything posted in this subforum won't be seen by anyone since it's one of the least-trafficked here.

Regardless, it was nice to hear that Deo isn't actually a screaming banshee, but actually a quiet and shy little lady.



CerbrusNL said:


> Lobar, if you disagree with a lock or whatever, PM the moderator involved, instead of whining about it somewhere, Kthxbai.



Doesn't this comment belong in PM? It would appear you have not heard of how these work. If you like, I could demonstrate for you. Just respond to me in this post and I'll send you one to get you started. :3c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

Skype is not that bad. I'm in chats with 20+ people and never lag. I have voice conversations with 6 and I don't lag. Maybe it's time for you to get a better modem.
Skype is not a program for cheap text messaging - it's for video and sound conversations, it's supposed to take an extra bit of RAM and procressing power.

I believe a skype group will work better. It's much easier to know activity hours as well.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2011)

It doesn't really matter if it works on your computer or not, the fact of the matter is skype is a program that must be downloaded. By that fact, tinychat will win out as it requires no downloading in order to take part. Skype is an incredible resource hog, I've been on a fantastic connection and it's lagged before. All in all it was a bit of a dumb suggestion in my opinion. If you don't like tinychat, that is unfortunate, but telling people to just go and download other software instead of using a non-download alternative is crass. Usually there's a reason to select the non-download one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It doesn't really matter if it works on your computer or not, the fact of the matter is skype is a program that must be downloaded. By that fact, tinychat will win out as it requires no downloading in order to take part. Skype is an incredible resource hog, I've been on a fantastic connection and it's lagged before. All in all it was a bit of a dumb suggestion in my opinion. If you don't like tinychat, that is unfortunate, but telling people to just go and download other software instead of using a non-download alternative is crass. Usually there's a reason to select the non-download one.


Tinychat has limits as well. There were times of activity that caused me to be about three hours late of what the messages really were, almost as if I saw the past.
"Usually there's a reason to select the non-download one" - that means not all the time. When will you prefer the downloadable one over the non-downloadable one?

How does that matter when nobody enters the chatroom?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Tinychat has limits as well. There were times of activity that caused me to be about three hours late of what the messages really were, almost as if I saw the past.
> "Usually there's a reason to select the non-download one" - that means not all the time. When will you prefer the downloadable one over the non-downloadable one?
> 
> How does that matter when nobody enters the chatroom?



Yeah and this is one of those times when it does. I use both, and I still prefer tinychat to skype for these random get togethers. Also the entire point was skype doesn't work on Deo's computer, so this "use skype" argument is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, it's already been mentioned that Skype doesn't work for everyone, including Deo herself. I use Skype frequently and like it a lot, but TinyChat is much more accessible.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yeah and this is one of those times when it does. I use both, and I still prefer tinychat to skype for these random get togethers. Also the entire point was skype doesn't work on Deo's computer, so this "use skype" argument is completely irrelevant.


 
I understand that FAF loves being together with everybody, but does it have to be full-cast? There was already a skype group in the past, one user not existing in it shouldn't be a bother.
"Skype doesn't work on Deo's computer" is not a counter argument that can shut down mine. Any other kind of instant messaging program can let us use a secondary chatroom.

Although, if it draws more people into it, I'd prefer tinychat. The chat in it also lasts longer, I believe. Just that I saw people there only once.
What can I do in order to see more activity there? Are there specific hours of activity in tinychat?


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 13, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well, it's already been mentioned that Skype doesn't work for everyone, including Deo herself. I use Skype frequently and like it a lot, but TinyChat is much more accessible.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd.


 There is also http://www.oovoo.com/home.aspx , but the same problems may exist.


----------



## Larry (Apr 30, 2011)

Nobody's home right now...


----------



## Lobar (Apr 30, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Nobody's home right now...


 
*golf clap*  Maybe it's because this thread is over two weeks old?

Though this does illustrate what happens when a tinychat thread is delayed and why they should _never_ be forced into lynx plox!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> *golf clap*  Maybe it's because this thread is over two weeks old?


 
There was people yesterday :3

Actually, now this has been bumped there might be someone there, haha.


----------

